# Londonistan: White women are leading the wave of Britons embracing Islam



## American_Jihad

Progressive white women are into pain and self-loathing

*Women lead increase in UK converts to Islam*​
07/01/2011 

LONDON - The number of Muslim converts in Britain has almost doubled in ten years with an estimated 5,200 men and women adopting Islam last year alone, according to a study by the think tank Faith Matters. 

The study found that nearly two-thirds of the converts were women and over 70 per cent were white. The average age at conversion was 27. 

The report has been the culmination of 7 months of work. 

The key findings of this report are: 

- The current figure for converts to Islam in England and Wales could be anything between 90,000 to 100,000 people, (based on a survey of mosques and the 2001 census figures for England and Wales and Scotland), 

- That media representations of converts to Islam are negative and a survey undertaken for this report into media representation of converts found that 60.9% of stories linked the convert to terrorism and 15% linked the convert to fundamentalism. These negative portrayals are deeply problematic and further paint a negative picture of a vibrant community driven by social justice, 

...

IslamOnline, Islamic News, Islamic Finance and Business - Women lead increase in UK converts to Islam


----------



## S.J.

I thought muslims didn't like sluts and lesbians.


----------



## American_Jihad

S.J. said:


> I thought muslims didn't like sluts and lesbians.



Their into progressive concubines...


----------



## editec

Women making the change for the love of their men, I suspect.


----------



## Sunni Man

I know many white women converts.

Some fall in love with muslim man and convert when married.

Others convert after reading the Quran or coming into contact with muslim people.

Every conversion story is different.........


----------



## Katzndogz

I know many white women converts.   They have all converted after falling in love with a muslim man, whether or not they marry them.

In my younger days, I dated many muslim men myself.   But being a very strong minded woman, they creeped me out before the relationship could develop.  However, it didn't stop me from observing the number of women who did become involved with muslim men and the reasons why.

A western woman raised among western men has no defenses against men raised in the islamic traditions.  They are bemused, fogged, it is outside their experience.  They don't merely fall in love.  They develop a slavish devotion.   They are suddenly not treated as equals, but as something special.  A marvel.   Someone to be respected.   This isn't found in western men.   Equality means they get treated like the drinking buddy.  It's like a drug genetically modified to only apply to women.  By the time the love and respect starts turning to cruelty, these women can't let go.   They are fully emotionally invested.


----------



## blackcherry

Good post Katz . 
And the same could be written with the gender religions reversed --- albeit for different reasons . 
That is one key aspect of successful multiculturism .
The OPs reading sources are unfortunate , extreme and mainly drivel .
The truth is many times more  balanced and middle ground .


----------



## Katzndogz

Multiculturalism is a failure.  It's always been a failure and will always be a failure.   Muslim women who reject the veil are killed.   That's one reason.  But there is another reason too.   Women who become westernized act very much like the men who become westernized and drink and go to strip clubs.  They revert back as soon as they receive community pressure to do so.

Mememe is right, those who support traditional values have nowhere else to go.   Those who opposed traditional values, but now recognize that the new values are destructive have nowhere else to go.   The path to islam, fundamentalist islam goes right through secularism.


----------



## Esmeralda

Katzndogz said:


> Multiculturalism is a failure.  It's always been a failure and will always be a failure.   *Muslim women who reject the veil are killed. *  That's one reason.  But there is another reason too.   Women who become westernized act very much like the men who become westernized and drink and go to strip clubs.  They revert back as soon as they receive community pressure to do so.
> 
> Mememe is right, those who support traditional values have nowhere else to go.   Those who opposed traditional values, but now recognize that the new values are destructive have nowhere else to go.   The path to islam, fundamentalist islam goes right through secularism.



"Muslim women who reject the veil are killed."  This is absolutely, categorically NOT TRUE.  I know now and have known countless Muslim women; I've lived and worked in Muslim countries. Wearing the abaya or covering is cultural.  Most Muslim women around the world do not wear the abaya.  Some cover their heads, others don't cover at all and dress the same as modern Western women.  

I don't know what your specific experience with Muslim men was, but it was very limited to the whole world of Islam, which is varied as is the Christian world.  

I know and have known countless Western women who are married to Muslim men. They are all educated, career women, strong women who are not oppressed.  It is no different than any 'mixed' marriage between two people of different faiths.  Every Muslim culture is different.  I also know and have known countless Muslim women married to Muslim men. They are not oppressed, they are not treated with cruelty.  You just do not know what you are talking about. You've had a very limited, apparently bad experience, and you think that is the whole story.  It isn't.


----------



## Katzndogz

I work for a muslim company that is based in London.  All of my associates are muslim, very progressive muslims as a point to make.  The women are not treated with cruelty, nor are they oppressed.   They are very european as you would expect from someone raised in London.  The more fundamentalist the muslim is, the more the women will be treated with cruelty and oppression.  The trend is toward muslim fundamentalism.    In Paris there are areas that are as fully oppressive as anything found in Afghanistan.  Same thing for London and Malmo.   These aren't recently arrived immigrants just getting used to multiculturalism.  The most fundamental were born in these countries.  Raised in these countries.  In the United States the effect is felt in Lewiston Maine and Dearborn Michigan. 

You can deny it all you want, but the facts are what they are.


----------



## High_Gravity

Sounds like more and more shawarma and kabab stands will be opening in Londonistan.


----------



## Esmeralda

Katzndogz said:


> I work for a muslim company that is based in London.  All of my associates are muslim, very progressive muslims as a point to make.  The women are not treated with cruelty, nor are they oppressed.   They are very european as you would expect from someone raised in London.  The more fundamentalist the muslim is, the more the women will be treated with cruelty and oppression.  The trend is toward muslim fundamentalism.    In Paris there are areas that are as fully oppressive as anything found in Afghanistan.  Same thing for London and Malmo.   These aren't recently arrived immigrants just getting used to multiculturalism.  The most fundamental were born in these countries.  Raised in these countries.  In the United States the effect is felt in Lewiston Maine and Dearborn Michigan.
> 
> You can deny it all you want, but the facts are what they are.



You can deny it all you want, but I have lived and worked for years in Muslim countries along side Muslim woman and have been very close friends with Muslim women.  It is not just those who were raised in the West who are modern, free, strong and free from oppression.  None of the women I referred to were raised in the West.  Multitudes of woman raised in Muslim countries are free, educated, and strong women who are not oppressed.  What you are talking about is poor people, uneducated poor people,who are most often those who immigrate, no matter what country or culture it is.  In America we have inner city Asian gangs. Kids whose families came from poor Asian countries, such as Vietnam and Thailand,  uneducated, poor people.  It isn't just Muslim immigrants who cause problems.  Your experience is very, very limited.  You just don't want to admit it.


----------



## Sunni Man

Katzndogz said:


> I work for a muslim company that is based in London.  All of my associates are muslim, very progressive muslims as a point to make.  The women are not treated with cruelty, nor are they oppressed.   They are very european as you would expect from someone raised in London.  The more fundamentalist the muslim is, the more the women will be treated with cruelty and oppression.  The trend is toward muslim fundamentalism.    In Paris there are areas that are as fully oppressive as anything found in Afghanistan.  Same thing for London and Malmo.   These aren't recently arrived immigrants just getting used to multiculturalism.  The most fundamental were born in these countries.  Raised in these countries.  In the United States the effect is felt in *Lewiston, Maine* and Dearborn Michigan.


I seriously doubt that you have ever ben to Lewiston, Maine......I have.

It's just a small town that was dying a slow death due to unemployment and closing businesses.

After a large amount of Somali refugees were relocated there. The town has been reinvigorated and many businesses have opened.

The somali people have actively participated in the local government and the town's tax base has dramatically increased.

Also, a state junior college as open an auxiliary campus for the community; for both muslims and non muslims.

Isn't Lewiston, Maine an example of what America's supposed to be about??...........


----------



## Esmeralda

Sunni Man said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I work for a muslim company that is based in London.  All of my associates are muslim, very progressive muslims as a point to make.  The women are not treated with cruelty, nor are they oppressed.   They are very european as you would expect from someone raised in London.  The more fundamentalist the muslim is, the more the women will be treated with cruelty and oppression.  The trend is toward muslim fundamentalism.    In Paris there are areas that are as fully oppressive as anything found in Afghanistan.  Same thing for London and Malmo.   These aren't recently arrived immigrants just getting used to multiculturalism.  The most fundamental were born in these countries.  Raised in these countries.  In the United States the effect is felt in *Lewiston, Maine* and Dearborn Michigan.
> 
> 
> 
> I seriously doubt that you have ever ben to Lewiston, Maine......I have.
> 
> It's just a small town that was dying a slow death due to unemployment and closing businesses.
> 
> After a large amount of Somali refugees were relocated there. The town has been reinvigorated and many businesses have opened.
> 
> The somali people have actively participated in the local government and the town's tax base has dramatically increased.
> 
> Also, a state junior college as open an auxiliary campus for the community; for both muslims and non muslims.
> 
> Isn't Lewiston, Maine an example of what America's supposed to be about??...........
Click to expand...


Absolutely. Very good example.


----------



## High_Gravity

Sunni Man said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I work for a muslim company that is based in London.  All of my associates are muslim, very progressive muslims as a point to make.  The women are not treated with cruelty, nor are they oppressed.   They are very european as you would expect from someone raised in London.  The more fundamentalist the muslim is, the more the women will be treated with cruelty and oppression.  The trend is toward muslim fundamentalism.    In Paris there are areas that are as fully oppressive as anything found in Afghanistan.  Same thing for London and Malmo.   These aren't recently arrived immigrants just getting used to multiculturalism.  The most fundamental were born in these countries.  Raised in these countries.  In the United States the effect is felt in *Lewiston, Maine* and Dearborn Michigan.
> 
> 
> 
> I seriously doubt that you have ever ben to Lewiston, Maine......I have.
> 
> It's just a small town that was dying a slow death due to unemployment and closing businesses.
> 
> After a large amount of Somali refugees were relocated there. The town has been reinvigorated and many businesses have opened.
> 
> The somali people have actively participated in the local government and the town's tax base has dramatically increased.
> 
> Also, a state junior college as open an auxiliary campus for the community; for both muslims and non muslims.
> 
> Isn't Lewiston, Maine an example of what America's supposed to be about??...........
Click to expand...


I've been to Dearborn too, excellent kababs and rice there.


----------



## Katzndogz

Sunni Man said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I work for a muslim company that is based in London.  All of my associates are muslim, very progressive muslims as a point to make.  The women are not treated with cruelty, nor are they oppressed.   They are very european as you would expect from someone raised in London.  The more fundamentalist the muslim is, the more the women will be treated with cruelty and oppression.  The trend is toward muslim fundamentalism.    In Paris there are areas that are as fully oppressive as anything found in Afghanistan.  Same thing for London and Malmo.   These aren't recently arrived immigrants just getting used to multiculturalism.  The most fundamental were born in these countries.  Raised in these countries.  In the United States the effect is felt in *Lewiston, Maine* and Dearborn Michigan.
> 
> 
> 
> I seriously doubt that you have ever ben to Lewiston, Maine......I have.
> 
> It's just a small town that was dying a slow death due to unemployment and closing businesses.
> 
> After a large amount of Somali refugees were relocated there. The town has been reinvigorated and many businesses have opened.
> 
> The somali people have actively participated in the local government and the town's tax base has dramatically increased.
> 
> Also, a state junior college as open an auxiliary campus for the community; for both muslims and non muslims.
> 
> Isn't Lewiston, Maine an example of what America's supposed to be about??...........
Click to expand...


I never heard of Lewiston Maine until I was in an airport waiting for my plane and struck up a conversation with a man from Lewiston, who started talking about the absolute misery the somalie immigrants brought to the residents.  Now I expect you, as a muslim, would support the islamification of this small American town.  However, you should be aware that the Americans who live there don't.


----------



## Katzndogz

High_Gravity said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I work for a muslim company that is based in London.  All of my associates are muslim, very progressive muslims as a point to make.  The women are not treated with cruelty, nor are they oppressed.   They are very european as you would expect from someone raised in London.  The more fundamentalist the muslim is, the more the women will be treated with cruelty and oppression.  The trend is toward muslim fundamentalism.    In Paris there are areas that are as fully oppressive as anything found in Afghanistan.  Same thing for London and Malmo.   These aren't recently arrived immigrants just getting used to multiculturalism.  The most fundamental were born in these countries.  Raised in these countries.  In the United States the effect is felt in *Lewiston, Maine* and Dearborn Michigan.
> 
> 
> 
> I seriously doubt that you have ever ben to Lewiston, Maine......I have.
> 
> It's just a small town that was dying a slow death due to unemployment and closing businesses.
> 
> After a large amount of Somali refugees were relocated there. The town has been reinvigorated and many businesses have opened.
> 
> The somali people have actively participated in the local government and the town's tax base has dramatically increased.
> 
> Also, a state junior college as open an auxiliary campus for the community; for both muslims and non muslims.
> 
> Isn't Lewiston, Maine an example of what America's supposed to be about??...........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've been to Dearborn too, excellent kababs and rice there.
Click to expand...


As I found out when I moved to rural Nevada, I can't be happy someplace where there isn't kebabs and basmati rice.  My son told me that before I left.  He said "You won't stay anyplace where the nearest middle eastern and Indian restaurant it two hundred miles away.   6 months later, I was back.


----------



## High_Gravity

Katzndogz said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I seriously doubt that you have ever ben to Lewiston, Maine......I have.
> 
> It's just a small town that was dying a slow death due to unemployment and closing businesses.
> 
> After a large amount of Somali refugees were relocated there. The town has been reinvigorated and many businesses have opened.
> 
> The somali people have actively participated in the local government and the town's tax base has dramatically increased.
> 
> Also, a state junior college as open an auxiliary campus for the community; for both muslims and non muslims.
> 
> Isn't Lewiston, Maine an example of what America's supposed to be about??...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been to Dearborn too, excellent kababs and rice there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I found out when I moved to rural Nevada, I can't be happy someplace where there isn't kebabs and basmati rice.  My son told me that before I left.  He said "You won't stay anyplace where the nearest middle eastern and Indian restaurant it two hundred miles away.   6 months later, I was back.
Click to expand...


I am the same way, Persian food is my favorite cuisine. Also, basmati rice is the best rice hands down.


----------



## Katzndogz

There have been so many Iranians moving to Los Angeles that the map designation for West LA is now Tehrangeles!  My Iranian friends tell me it looks just like parts of Tehran.   Everything is in Farsi.   It used to be that a woman in abeya was an occasional sight.  Now it's quite common.  If these women are poor and uneducated where do they have the money to shop on Rodeo Drive in Beverly Hills?

The Iranians were all Iranian Christians, Iranian Jews and some reformist muslims.   Now there is a distinct fundamentalist element moving in with sporadic random attacks on businesses.

If you are ever in the area, Sherazade is the very best Iranian restaurant in the City.


----------



## Katzndogz

High_Gravity said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been to Dearborn too, excellent kababs and rice there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I found out when I moved to rural Nevada, I can't be happy someplace where there isn't kebabs and basmati rice.  My son told me that before I left.  He said "You won't stay anyplace where the nearest middle eastern and Indian restaurant it two hundred miles away.   6 months later, I was back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am the same way, Persian food is my favorite cuisine. Also, basmati rice is the best rice hands down.
Click to expand...


I learned how to MAKE IT!


----------



## Sunni Man

Here is a great article about the somali people who live in Lewiston, Maine and the positive impact they have had on the town and it's community..........  


"In terms of immigration and cultural integration, a decade isnt a very long time, but a great deal has happened. Ten years is enough time for the citys Somali population to grow to nearly 10 percent of the total population, making Lewiston perhaps the only city in the country where the largest minority group is Somali.

And its enough time for their influence on Lewistons streets, schools and economy to be seen and felt in major ways. Somalis have rapidly become active, full-fledged members of the community, and a growing number have received citizenship.

This years local election reflected that: For the first time, Somalis ran for public office, conducting write-in campaigns for an at-large seat on the Lewiston School Committee. One received more than 41 percent of the vote, but lost to a former school superintendent.

The topic of Ahmeds meeting that mid-November evening was the runoff election. Ahmed and his peers wanted to discuss how to encourage people to participate in the final mayoral election.

This is a simple, straightforward issue: the right to vote, Ahmed said. We want to be part of the system, to vote, run for office. He said he wanted to help Somalis who have gained citizenship understand the election process."

Struggle and progess: 10 years of Somalis in Lewiston ? Lewiston-Auburn ? Bangor Daily News ? BDN Maine


----------



## High_Gravity

Katzndogz said:


> There have been so many Iranians moving to Los Angeles that the map designation for West LA is now Tehrangeles!  My Iranian friends tell me it looks just like parts of Tehran.   Everything is in Farsi.   It used to be that a woman in abeya was an occasional sight.  Now it's quite common.  If these women are poor and uneducated where do they have the money to shop on Rodeo Drive in Beverly Hills?
> 
> The Iranians were all Iranian Christians, Iranian Jews and some reformist muslims.   Now there is a distinct fundamentalist element moving in with sporadic random attacks on businesses.
> 
> If you are ever in the area, Sherazade is the very best Iranian restaurant in the City.



I thought the majority of the Iranians living in LA had money? and their women still wear the abaya in California?


----------



## High_Gravity

Sunni Man said:


> Here is a great article about the somali people who live in Lewiston, Maine and the positive impact they have had on the town and it's community..........
> 
> 
> "In terms of immigration and cultural integration, a decade isnt a very long time, but a great deal has happened. Ten years is enough time for the citys Somali population to grow to nearly 10 percent of the total population, making Lewiston perhaps the only city in the country where the largest minority group is Somali.
> 
> And its enough time for their influence on Lewistons streets, schools and economy to be seen and felt in major ways. Somalis have rapidly become active, full-fledged members of the community, and a growing number have received citizenship.
> 
> This years local election reflected that: For the first time, Somalis ran for public office, conducting write-in campaigns for an at-large seat on the Lewiston School Committee. One received more than 41 percent of the vote, but lost to a former school superintendent.
> 
> The topic of Ahmeds meeting that mid-November evening was the runoff election. Ahmed and his peers wanted to discuss how to encourage people to participate in the final mayoral election.
> 
> This is a simple, straightforward issue: the right to vote, Ahmed said. We want to be part of the system, to vote, run for office. He said he wanted to help Somalis who have gained citizenship understand the election process."
> 
> Struggle and progess: 10 years of Somalis in Lewiston ? Lewiston-Auburn ? Bangor Daily News ? BDN Maine



That is very interesting Sunni.


----------



## High_Gravity

Katzndogz said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I found out when I moved to rural Nevada, I can't be happy someplace where there isn't kebabs and basmati rice.  My son told me that before I left.  He said "You won't stay anyplace where the nearest middle eastern and Indian restaurant it two hundred miles away.   6 months later, I was back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am the same way, Persian food is my favorite cuisine. Also, basmati rice is the best rice hands down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I learned how to MAKE IT!
Click to expand...


Oh really? I usually buy mine but its the only rice I use now, except when I make Puerto Rican rice than I use parboiled rice.


----------



## Sunni Man

Throughout American history there has been waves of immigrants who migrated to various towns all over the U.S.

Thirty miles from where I grew up in the south the was a small town where everyone had german ancestors and every year they still had an October Fest.

And down the road was an even smalled town that was founded by Scottish immigrants.

Isn't that what America is all about??..........


----------



## High_Gravity

Sunni Man said:


> Throughout American history there has been waves of immigrants who migrated to various towns all over the U.S.
> 
> Thirty miles from where I grew up in the south the was a small town where everyone had german ancestors and every year they still had an October Fest.
> 
> And down the road was an even smalled town that was founded by Scottish immigrants.
> 
> Isn't that what America is all about??..........



Yes.


----------



## Katzndogz

High_Gravity said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> There have been so many Iranians moving to Los Angeles that the map designation for West LA is now Tehrangeles!  My Iranian friends tell me it looks just like parts of Tehran.   Everything is in Farsi.   It used to be that a woman in abeya was an occasional sight.  Now it's quite common.  If these women are poor and uneducated where do they have the money to shop on Rodeo Drive in Beverly Hills?
> 
> The Iranians were all Iranian Christians, Iranian Jews and some reformist muslims.   Now there is a distinct fundamentalist element moving in with sporadic random attacks on businesses.
> 
> If you are ever in the area, Sherazade is the very best Iranian restaurant in the City.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the majority of the Iranians living in LA had money? and their women still wear the abaya in California?
Click to expand...


They have money.  The women CHOOSE the abaya.  They wear the veil and buy $5,000 handbags at Coach.  I've seen it!  First hand.    This is an area is severe transition.  Like Lebanon used to be.   Lebanon used to a pretty free wheeling country, referred to as the Riviera of the Middle East.   Now, not so much.  Look at the trend.  The trend is toward fundamentalism.  Today women wear the abeya AND carry their little dogs around in $10,000 Fendi dog bags.  In a few years the dogs will be unclean.    That's what transition is all about.  Multiculturalism doesn't work  not anywhere and not at any time.  Not because one culture is the superior of another, but because cultures can be incompatible.  They will be in conflict until one prevails.  The one that prevails will be the one people are willing to get down and dirty and fight hard for.  With real fighting and real blood.  That's the absolute truth and why muliticulturalism has never worked and can never work.


----------



## High_Gravity

Katzndogz said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> There have been so many Iranians moving to Los Angeles that the map designation for West LA is now Tehrangeles!  My Iranian friends tell me it looks just like parts of Tehran.   Everything is in Farsi.   It used to be that a woman in abeya was an occasional sight.  Now it's quite common.  If these women are poor and uneducated where do they have the money to shop on Rodeo Drive in Beverly Hills?
> 
> The Iranians were all Iranian Christians, Iranian Jews and some reformist muslims.   Now there is a distinct fundamentalist element moving in with sporadic random attacks on businesses.
> 
> If you are ever in the area, Sherazade is the very best Iranian restaurant in the City.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the majority of the Iranians living in LA had money? and their women still wear the abaya in California?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have money.  The women CHOOSE the abaya.  They wear the veil and buy $5,000 handbags at Coach.  I've seen it!  First hand.    This is an area is severe transition.  Like Lebanon used to be.   Lebanon used to a pretty free wheeling country, referred to as the Riviera of the Middle East.   Now, not so much.  Look at the trend.  The trend is toward fundamentalism.  Today women wear the abeya AND carry their little dogs around in $10,000 Fendi dog bags.  In a few years the dogs will be unclean.    That's what transition is all about.  Multiculturalism doesn't work  not anywhere and not at any time.  Not because one culture is the superior of another, but because cultures can be incompatible.  They will be in conflict until one prevails.  The one that prevails will be the one people are willing to get down and dirty and fight hard for.  With real fighting and real blood.  That's the absolute truth and why muliticulturalism has never worked and can never work.
Click to expand...


But what about the Iranians like the ones on Shahs of Sunset? those Iranians party and act no different than the Italians on the Jersey Shore.







Although I know most of these guys are Jewish.


----------



## Sunni Man

Katzndogz said:


> They have money.  The women CHOOSE the abaya.  They wear the veil and buy $5,000 handbags at Coach.  I've seen it!  First hand.  Look at the trend.  The trend is toward fundamentalism.  Today women wear the abeya AND carry their little dogs around in $10,000 Fendi dog bags.


You sound way more jealous than upset..........


----------



## Katzndogz

High_Gravity said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Throughout American history there has been waves of immigrants who migrated to various towns all over the U.S.
> 
> Thirty miles from where I grew up in the south the was a small town where everyone had german ancestors and every year they still had an October Fest.
> 
> And down the road was an even smalled town that was founded by Scottish immigrants.
> 
> Isn't that what America is all about??..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
Click to expand...


No.

What results in successful assimilation is where varying ethnicities might dominate in their neighborhoods or towns yet successfully navigate into an accepted dominant culture.     There has to be a recognized dominant culture in order for ethnic immigration to result in success.   That's where we fell off the tracks.   Somewhere along the line it was decided that there need be no successful dominant American culture.  We could be muliticultural instead.  

What America was all about was people from all over the world coming here and becoming Americans.  That ended when we decided that there need be no American-Americans, but have an endless jumble of hyphenated Americans instead.   Each clinging to their primary identities of somewhere else.  Each having a primary loyalty to somewhere else.   Each divided and separated from all the other little hyphenated Americans.


----------



## Sunni Man

Katzndogz said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Throughout American history there has been waves of immigrants who migrated to various towns all over the U.S.
> 
> Thirty miles from where I grew up in the south the was a small town where everyone had german ancestors and every year they still had an October Fest.
> 
> And down the road was an even smalled town that was founded by Scottish immigrants.
> 
> Isn't that what America is all about??..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> What results in successful assimilation is where varying ethnicities might dominate in their neighborhoods or towns yet successfully navigate into an accepted dominant culture.     There has to be a recognized dominant culture in order for ethnic immigration to result in success.   That's where we fell off the tracks.   Somewhere along the line it was decided that there need be no successful dominant American culture.  We could be muliticultural instead.
> 
> What America was all about was people from all over the world coming here and becoming Americans.  That ended when we decided that there need be no American-Americans, but have an endless jumble of hyphenated Americans instead.   Each clinging to their primary identities of somewhere else.  Each having a primary loyalty to somewhere else.   Each divided and separated from all the other little hyphenated Americans.
Click to expand...

That was happening long before the current wave of muslims came to our shores.

I remember it started back in the 60's with the term African Americans instead of blacks.

Then suddenly there was Native Americans not Indians; and Mexican Americans not spanish.

So to blame the muslims is totally ridiculous...........


----------



## Katzndogz

Sunni Man said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have money.  The women CHOOSE the abaya.  They wear the veil and buy $5,000 handbags at Coach.  I've seen it!  First hand.  Look at the trend.  The trend is toward fundamentalism.  Today women wear the abeya AND carry their little dogs around in $10,000 Fendi dog bags.
> 
> 
> 
> You sound way more jealous than upset..........
Click to expand...


I'm not upset.  I have my own burka.  I go shopping with my dear Iranian friend who thinks that getting us matching $5,000 coach handbags is pocket change.  She wears the designer jeans.  I'm the one in shawar-kameze.    There are few cultures that I can't shift in and out of at will.  Eskimo maybe.


----------



## Sunni Man

Although the muslim population in the U.S is only something like 0.06% of the total population.

Many people here are obsessed that the muslims are taking over cities and towns.

Yet there is somewhere between 11-20 million  illegal mexicans that are flooding towns all over the US and having a devastating impact on the social services and tax base on hundreds of locations.

But let's focus on one small town in Maine and it's somali muslim invasion..........


----------



## Katzndogz

Sunni Man said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> What results in successful assimilation is where varying ethnicities might dominate in their neighborhoods or towns yet successfully navigate into an accepted dominant culture.     There has to be a recognized dominant culture in order for ethnic immigration to result in success.   That's where we fell off the tracks.   Somewhere along the line it was decided that there need be no successful dominant American culture.  We could be muliticultural instead.
> 
> What America was all about was people from all over the world coming here and becoming Americans.  That ended when we decided that there need be no American-Americans, but have an endless jumble of hyphenated Americans instead.   Each clinging to their primary identities of somewhere else.  Each having a primary loyalty to somewhere else.   Each divided and separated from all the other little hyphenated Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was happening long before the current wave of muslims came to our shores.
> 
> I remember it started back in the 60's with the term African Americans instead of blacks.
> 
> Then suddenly there was Native Americans not Indians; and Mexican Americans not spanish.
> 
> So to blame the muslims is totally ridiculous...........
Click to expand...


Of course it's been going on for years.  The blame if any goes to Americans who tolerate this nonsense.   You are a smart guy so you really do know.  The western culture and fundamental islam are incompatible.  They cannot and will not co-exist.  You know and understand this because you already believe that islam will submerge this culture and eventually wholly replace it.


----------



## Katzndogz

Sunni Man said:


> Although the muslim population in the U.S is only something like 0.06% of the total population.
> 
> Many people here are obsessed that the muslims are taking over cities and towns.
> 
> Yet there is somewhere between 11-20 million  illegal mexicans that are flooding towns all over the US and having a devastating impact on the social services and tax base on hundreds of locations.
> 
> But let's focus on one small town in Maine and it's somali muslim invasion..........



Lewiston was used as an example of the incompatibility of cultures.  Not an attack on muslims.


----------



## skye

That the UK has gone  down the toilet is nothing new... when you have Muslim Religious Police enforcing Islamic Law in London and when you have a  so-called Muslim Patrol   resorting to petty bullying, and when you have 1/3 of young UK Muslims believing  a Muslim who converts to another religion should be executed...... then you don't have a London anymore.

 Farewell Britannia, hello Britanistan!!!!


----------



## Sunni Man

skye said:


> That the UK has gone  down the toilet is nothing new... when you have Muslim Religious Police enforcing Islamic Law in London and when you have a  so-called Muslim Patrol   resorting to petty bullying, and when you have 1/3 of young UK Muslims believing  a Muslim who converts to another religion should be executed...... then you don't have a London anymore.
> 
> Farewell Britannia, hello Britanistan!!!!



Nice!! .........


----------



## skye

Thank you ^^^^


----------



## Connery

Sunni Man said:


> Although the muslim population in the U.S is only something like 0.06% of the total population.
> 
> *Many people here are obsessed that the muslims are taking over cities and towns*.
> 
> Yet there is somewhere between 11-20 million  illegal mexicans that are flooding towns all over the US and having a devastating impact on the social services and tax base on hundreds of locations.
> 
> But let's focus on one small town in Maine and it's somali muslim invasion..........



How many?


----------



## Sunni Man

Lewiston is the second-largest city in the state. The population was 36,592 at the 2010 census.

Somali's are 10% of the towns population.........


----------



## blackcherry

Katzndogz said:


> Multiculturalism is a failure.  It's always been a failure and will always be a failure.   Muslim women who reject the veil are killed.   That's one reason.  But there is another reason too.   Women who become westernized act very much like the men who become westernized and drink and go to strip clubs.  They revert back as soon as they receive community pressure to do so.
> 
> Mememe is right, those who support traditional values have nowhere else to go.   Those who opposed traditional values, but now recognize that the new values are destructive have nowhere else to go.   The path to islam, fundamentalist islam goes right through secularism.



You are a riot of nonsense .
Where do you live ?

Which comical news sources do you pick up your thoughts from?


----------



## Esmeralda

Katzndogz said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I work for a muslim company that is based in London.  All of my associates are muslim, very progressive muslims as a point to make.  The women are not treated with cruelty, nor are they oppressed.   They are very european as you would expect from someone raised in London.  The more fundamentalist the muslim is, the more the women will be treated with cruelty and oppression.  The trend is toward muslim fundamentalism.    In Paris there are areas that are as fully oppressive as anything found in Afghanistan.  Same thing for London and Malmo.   These aren't recently arrived immigrants just getting used to multiculturalism.  The most fundamental were born in these countries.  Raised in these countries.  In the United States the effect is felt in *Lewiston, Maine* and Dearborn Michigan.
> 
> 
> 
> I seriously doubt that you have ever ben to Lewiston, Maine......I have.
> 
> It's just a small town that was dying a slow death due to unemployment and closing businesses.
> 
> After a large amount of Somali refugees were relocated there. The town has been reinvigorated and many businesses have opened.
> 
> The somali people have actively participated in the local government and the town's tax base has dramatically increased.
> 
> Also, a state junior college as open an auxiliary campus for the community; for both muslims and non muslims.
> 
> Isn't Lewiston, Maine an example of what America's supposed to be about??...........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never heard of Lewiston Maine until *I was in an airport waiting for my plane and struck up a conversation with a man from Lewiston, who started talking about the absolute misery the somalie immigrants brought to the residents.  Now I expect you, as a muslim, would support the islamification of this small American town.  However, you should be aware that the Americans who live there don't.*
Click to expand...


LOL  Laughing my head off. You spoke to ONE man from Lewiston and then go on to say that the "Americans" who live there all think the same as he does?  That's really funny.  Hilarious.


----------



## Esmeralda

Sunni Man said:


> *Although the muslim population in the U.S is only something like 0.06% of the total population.
> 
> Many people here are obsessed that the muslims are taking over cities and towns.*
> 
> Yet there is somewhere between 11-20 million  illegal mexicans that are flooding towns all over the US and having a devastating impact on the social services and tax base on hundreds of locations.
> 
> But let's focus on one small town in Maine and it's somali muslim invasion..........



"Although the muslim population in the U.S is only something like 0.06% of the total population.

Many people here are obsessed that the muslims are taking over cities and towns."

Some Americans are obsessed with it. And they are very ridiculous.


----------



## Esmeralda

mememe said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I work for a muslim company that is based in London.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To use the term "Muslims" to explain every culture under Islam is as misleading as using term "Christian" to explain every culture under Christianity.
> 
> I know for a fact that many Muslims see nothing wrong in having a bit of wine; in lots of Muslim cultures women are not under obligation to cover themselves...
Click to expand...


This is true. I have lived in 3 Muslim countries. Each country varies in its culture and how they live and how they follow Islam.  It isn't any different than Christian countries with some people be very religious and some not being religious at all, and everything in between.  Most Muslim countries do not mandate that women 'cover.' It is up to the woman and her family and her beliefs.  Muslim countries vary religiously and culturally as much as Christian countries do.


----------



## Katzndogz

mememe said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I work for a muslim company that is based in London.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To use the term "Muslims" to explain every culture under Islam is as misleading as using term "Christian" to explain every culture under Christianity.
> 
> I know for a fact that many Muslims see nothing wrong in having a bit of wine; in lots of Muslim cultures women are not under obligation to cover themselves...
Click to expand...


The muslims that I work for are pretty much heavy drinkers with excellent wine knowledge  and extensive wine cellars, and the women wear less than Hollywood teenyboppers.

Which puts them in the very best position to give a warning about the fundamentalists.  As my boss said "Give them half an opportunity and I would lose my head before you lost yours."   Of course in reality that wouldn't happen.  Given a large enough percentage and enough pressure, he would grow his beard and slap his wife in an abeya faster than you could blink.

The question is, why does fundamentalism grow fastest the more liberal the host culture is?  

The answer to that question, as explained to me, is the it comes from the mosques.    The mosques are built, paid for and supported by Saudi Arabia who supplies imams to preach at these mosques which preach wahabbism, the most restrictive form of islam.   The more muslims, the more mosques.    The larger mosques, the mega mosques are community centers with activities for children and teens.   In that way they are bathed in fundamentalism continually.


----------



## Katzndogz

Esmeralda said:


> mememe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I work for a muslim company that is based in London.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To use the term "Muslims" to explain every culture under Islam is as misleading as using term "Christian" to explain every culture under Christianity.
> 
> I know for a fact that many Muslims see nothing wrong in having a bit of wine; in lots of Muslim cultures women are not under obligation to cover themselves...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is true. I have lived in 3 Muslim countries. Each country varies in its culture and how they live and how they follow Islam.  It isn't any different than Christian countries with some people be very religious and some not being religious at all, and everything in between.  Most Muslim countries do not mandate that women 'cover.' It is up to the woman and her family and her beliefs.  Muslim countries vary religiously and culturally as much as Christian countries do.
Click to expand...


The movement is to the most restrictive Taliban-like form of fundamentalist islam.   The muslim countries that were at one time quite free in the practice of islam include Lebanon, Libya, Egypt and Iran.   Not so much anymore is it?  Actually, it's not fair to include Lebanon since it was a Christian country not long ago.  But then so was Egypt although that was quite long ago.


----------



## Esmeralda

Katzndogz said:


> mememe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I work for a muslim company that is based in London.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To use the term "Muslims" to explain every culture under Islam is as misleading as using term "Christian" to explain every culture under Christianity.
> 
> I know for a fact that many Muslims see nothing wrong in having a bit of wine; in lots of Muslim cultures women are not under obligation to cover themselves...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The muslims that I work for are pretty much heavy drinkers with excellent wine knowledge  and extensive wine cellars, and the women wear less than Hollywood teenyboppers.
> 
> Which puts them in the very best position to give a warning about the fundamentalists.  As my boss said "Give them half an opportunity and I would lose my head before you lost yours."   Of course in reality that wouldn't happen.  Given a large enough percentage and enough pressure, he would grow his beard and slap his wife in an abeya faster than you could blink.
> 
> The question is, why does fundamentalism grow fastest the more liberal the host culture is?
> 
> The answer to that question, as explained to me, is the it comes from the mosques.    The mosques are built, paid for and supported by Saudi Arabia who supplies imams to preach at these mosques which preach wahabbism, the most restrictive form of islam.   The more muslims, the more mosques.    The larger mosques, the mega mosques are community centers with activities for children and teens.   In that way they are bathed in fundamentalism continually.
Click to expand...


This is simple. Your boss is Shia; he hates Saudi because Saudi is Sunni, so he is giving you his skewed perspective and blaming it all on Saudi.  

The reason there are fundamentalist Muslims in Europe is because it is the poor people who immigrate to other countries.  Poor people are less educated and usually more religious than educated people.  The problem of fundamentalism and lack of ability to integrate into the host culture is because you are dealing with poorly educated, very religious people who have a narrow world view.  It's really very simple.  It has been the case with immigration throughout the world forever.  Has nothing to do with Saudi wanting to spread a specific type of Islam throughout the world.


----------



## Katzndogz

mememe said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The question is, why does fundamentalism grow fastest the more liberal the host culture is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because liberalism leads to destruction of morality, family and society. People instinctively are looking for protection against the onslaught of liberalism; and fundamentalism of Islam for some in the West seems the answer.
Click to expand...


Bingo.  There we have it.  The right answer.  Especially since these liberals have already rejected Christianity.

Liberalism is what made John Walker Lindh.  Raised in a wealthy liberal home he went looking for structure and values.    He became a muslim.  That's half the story.  It was when his father came home in a dress and announced that he was leaving the family for a man that Johnny became a terrorist.   The same thing with Adam Ghadan.  He came from an upper middle class liberal home in Orange County.   Two liberal California boys.


----------



## blackcherry

mememe said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The question is, why does fundamentalism grow fastest the more liberal the host culture is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because liberalism leads to destruction of morality, family and society. People instinctively are looking for protection against the onslaught of liberalism; and fundamentalism of Islam for some in the West seems the answer.
Click to expand...


Love the gullible nature of Americans .
You parrot nonsense and soon get to believe such garbage .


----------



## Sunni Man

Liberalism leaves in it's wake a moral vacuum and an anemic culture that is devoid of substance or values...........


----------



## Maryland

Sunni Man said:


> Liberalism leaves in it's wake a moral vacuum and an anemic culture that is devoid of substance or values...........



Islam, which permits honor killings and the beating of disobedient muslimahs is a "culture"


----------



## Maryland

S.J. said:


> I thought muslims didn't like sluts and lesbians.



Their whorehouse in the sky that they all dream of going to is populated by "full breasted" sluts.


----------



## S.J.

Maryland said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought muslims didn't like sluts and lesbians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their whorehouse in the sky that they all dream of going to is populated by "full breasted" sluts.
Click to expand...

The only thing they're likely to see in the afterlife is a red guy with a tail.


----------



## blackcherry

Sunni Man said:


> Liberalism leaves in it's wake a moral vacuum and an anemic culture that is devoid of substance or values...........



It's not " Cool" .
It is specious nonsense used by poorly educated people as a defence against real research and evidence .
For starters, Liberalism is replete with moral considerations  , plus the will to try and improve matters for those with the fewest opportunities . 
Before getting carried away with careless platitudes , give us some serious intellect based reasoning .


----------



## Esmeralda

Katzndogz said:


> mememe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The question is, why does fundamentalism grow fastest the more liberal the host culture is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because liberalism leads to destruction of morality, family and society. People instinctively are looking for protection against the onslaught of liberalism; and fundamentalism of Islam for some in the West seems the answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bingo.  There we have it.  The right answer.  Especially since these liberals have already rejected Christianity.
> 
> Liberalism is what made John Walker Lindh.  Raised in a wealthy liberal home he went looking for structure and values.    He became a muslim.  That's half the story.  It was when his father came home in a dress and announced that he was leaving the family for a man that Johnny became a terrorist.   The same thing with Adam Ghadan.  He came from an upper middle class liberal home in Orange County.   Two liberal California boys.
Click to expand...


You are blaming extremists and fundamentalist Islam, not to mention terrorism, on liberal social perspectives and lifestyle in the US.  

OMG you need to get a healthy grip on reality.


----------



## Maryland

Esmeralda said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mememe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because liberalism leads to destruction of morality, family and society. People instinctively are looking for protection against the onslaught of liberalism; and fundamentalism of Islam for some in the West seems the answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bingo.  There we have it.  The right answer.  Especially since these liberals have already rejected Christianity.
> 
> Liberalism is what made John Walker Lindh.  Raised in a wealthy liberal home he went looking for structure and values.    He became a muslim.  That's half the story.  It was when his father came home in a dress and announced that he was leaving the family for a man that Johnny became a terrorist.   The same thing with Adam Ghadan.  He came from an upper middle class liberal home in Orange County.   Two liberal California boys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are blaming extremists and fundamentalist Islam, not to mention terrorism, on liberal social perspectives and lifestyle in the US.
> 
> OMG you need to get a healthy grip on reality.
Click to expand...


Terrorism is the work of traditional muslims following the dictates, in the koran, of their terrorist cult.  Extremists are muslims who reject the koran.

Koran 9:111  Verily, Allâh has purchased of the believers their lives and their properties; for the price that theirs shall be the Paradise. They fight in Allâh's Cause, so they kill (others) and are killed. Then rejoice in the bargain which you have concluded. That is the supreme success.


----------



## Esmeralda

Maryland said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bingo.  There we have it.  The right answer.  Especially since these liberals have already rejected Christianity.
> 
> Liberalism is what made John Walker Lindh.  Raised in a wealthy liberal home he went looking for structure and values.    He became a muslim.  That's half the story.  It was when his father came home in a dress and announced that he was leaving the family for a man that Johnny became a terrorist.   The same thing with Adam Ghadan.  He came from an upper middle class liberal home in Orange County.   Two liberal California boys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are blaming extremists and fundamentalist Islam, not to mention terrorism, on liberal social perspectives and lifestyle in the US.
> 
> OMG you need to get a healthy grip on reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Terrorism is the work of traditional muslims following the dictates, in the koran, of their terrorist cult.  Extremists are muslims who reject the koran.
> 
> Koran 9:111  Verily, Allâh has purchased of the believers their lives and their properties; for the price that theirs shall be the Paradise. They fight in Allâh's Cause, so they kill (others) and are killed. Then rejoice in the bargain which you have concluded. That is the supreme success.
Click to expand...


No terrorism is not the work of traditional Muslims.  I know hundreds of traditional Muslims. I  have lived and worked in Muslim countries.  Terrorists are people who are sick and have twisted the meaning in the Koran to fit a terrorist mind set.  You are completely ignorant of the facts.


----------



## Maryland

Esmeralda said:


> Maryland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are blaming extremists and fundamentalist Islam, not to mention terrorism, on liberal social perspectives and lifestyle in the US.
> 
> OMG you need to get a healthy grip on reality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terrorism is the work of traditional muslims following the dictates, in the koran, of their terrorist cult.  Extremists are muslims who reject the koran.
> 
> Koran 9:111  Verily, Allâh has purchased of the believers their lives and their properties; for the price that theirs shall be the Paradise. They fight in Allâh's Cause, so they kill (others) and are killed. Then rejoice in the bargain which you have concluded. That is the supreme success.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No terrorism is not the work of traditional Muslims.  I know hundreds of traditional Muslims. I  have lived and worked in Muslim countries.  Terrorists are people who are sick and have twisted the meaning in the Koran to fit a terrorist mind set.  You are completely ignorant of the facts.
Click to expand...


Allah sez in the koran that killing is a requirement for all pious muslims dreaming of entering that whorehouse in the sky called paradise.  You cannot argue with allah.

Koran 4:95  Not equal are those of the believers who sit (at home), except those who are disabled (by injury or are blind or lame, etc.), and those who strive hard and fight in the Cause of Allâh with their wealth and their lives. Allâh has preferred in grades those who strive hard and fight with their wealth and their lives above those who sit (at home). Unto each, Allâh has promised good (Paradise), but Allâh has preferred those who strive hard and fight, above those who sit (at home) by a huge reward


----------



## Esmeralda

Maryland said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maryland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terrorism is the work of traditional muslims following the dictates, in the koran, of their terrorist cult.  Extremists are muslims who reject the koran.
> 
> Koran 9:111  Verily, Allâh has purchased of the believers their lives and their properties; for the price that theirs shall be the Paradise. They fight in Allâh's Cause, so they kill (others) and are killed. Then rejoice in the bargain which you have concluded. That is the supreme success.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No terrorism is not the work of traditional Muslims.  I know hundreds of traditional Muslims. I  have lived and worked in Muslim countries.  Terrorists are people who are sick and have twisted the meaning in the Koran to fit a terrorist mind set.  You are completely ignorant of the facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Allah sez in the koran that killing is a requirement for all pious muslims dreaming of entering that whorehouse in the sky called paradise.  You cannot argue with allah.
> 
> Koran 4:95  Not equal are those of the believers who sit (at home), except those who are disabled (by injury or are blind or lame, etc.), and those who strive hard and fight in the Cause of Allâh with their wealth and their lives. Allâh has preferred in grades those who strive hard and fight with their wealth and their lives above those who sit (at home). Unto each, Allâh has promised good (Paradise), but Allâh has preferred those who strive hard and fight, above those who sit (at home) by a huge reward
Click to expand...


And you assume the words 'strive' and 'fight' mean killing people?  

If all traditional, religious Muslims believe they are supposed to kill anyone who is not a Muslim, why, when I have lived in 3 different Muslim countries, did no one try to kill me?  Why were they friendly, kind, helpful, and sociable to a non-believer?  Why are there Christian churches in Muslim countries?  The Bible says to do a lot of things people no longer do.  Contemporary Christians do not do everything the Bible says to do.  If they did, we would all be living an even more fundamental life than modern day Christian fundamentalists.  There are things in the Koran and in the Bible that are no longer relevant to modern people.  Most Muslims are as modern as anyone else.  Muslims are more than 22% of the overall world population. There are billions of them.  Only a tiny fraction of a fraction of them are terrorists or support terrorists.

Just some 'laws' laid in the Bible that modern Christians do not follow:

Deuteronomy 17:2-7  Kill anyone with a different religion. 

Deuteronomy 13:5
Anyone who dreams or prophesizes anything that is against God, or anyone who tries to turn you from God, is to be put to death.

I Corinthians 11:6:
So if a woman does not cover her head, she should cut off her hair. If it is a disgrace for a woman to cut off her hair or shave her head, let her cover her own head

I Corinthians 14:34-35:
Let your women keep silence in the churches: for it is not permitted unto them to speak; but they are commanded to be under obedience, as also saith the law. And if they will learn any thing, let them ask their husbands at home: for it is a shame for women to speak in the church.

Leviticus 20:9  Any person who curseth his mother or father, must be killed. 

Leviticus 21:9  If a priest's daughter is a whore, she is to be burnt at the stake.  

Leviticus 24:14-16
Anyone who curses or blasphemes God, should be stoned to death by the community

Leviticus 21:17-18
People who have flat noses, or is blind or lame, cannot go to an altar of God

Deuteronomy 13:6-10
If anyone, even your own family suggests worshipping another God, kill them


As well, modern Muslims, like modern Christians do not follow such extreme guidelines.


----------



## Maryland

Torah: Thou Shall Not Murder.

Koran: Verily, Allâh has purchased of the believers their lives and their properties; for the price that theirs shall be the Paradise. They fight in Allâh's Cause, so they kill (others) and are killed.  And who is truer to his covenant than Allâh? Then rejoice in the bargain which you have concluded. That is the supreme success.


----------



## Katzndogz

Esmeralda said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mememe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because liberalism leads to destruction of morality, family and society. People instinctively are looking for protection against the onslaught of liberalism; and fundamentalism of Islam for some in the West seems the answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bingo.  There we have it.  The right answer.  Especially since these liberals have already rejected Christianity.
> 
> Liberalism is what made John Walker Lindh.  Raised in a wealthy liberal home he went looking for structure and values.    He became a muslim.  That's half the story.  It was when his father came home in a dress and announced that he was leaving the family for a man that Johnny became a terrorist.   The same thing with Adam Ghadan.  He came from an upper middle class liberal home in Orange County.   Two liberal California boys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are blaming extremists and fundamentalist Islam, not to mention terrorism, on liberal social perspectives and lifestyle in the US.
> 
> OMG you need to get a healthy grip on reality.
Click to expand...


It just turns out to be true.  When individuals become horrified at liberalism, the denigration of Christianity leaves ex liberals almost no place to go.    That's what has driven conversion in France, England and Sweden.   Conversion is led first by women.  Which was the original subject of this topic.


----------



## Maryland

When they are honor killed by their muslim husbands or boyfriends, they will have regretted their choice.


----------



## Katzndogz

Esmeralda said:


> Maryland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> No terrorism is not the work of traditional Muslims.  I know hundreds of traditional Muslims. I  have lived and worked in Muslim countries.  Terrorists are people who are sick and have twisted the meaning in the Koran to fit a terrorist mind set.  You are completely ignorant of the facts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Allah sez in the koran that killing is a requirement for all pious muslims dreaming of entering that whorehouse in the sky called paradise.  You cannot argue with allah.
> 
> Koran 4:95  Not equal are those of the believers who sit (at home), except those who are disabled (by injury or are blind or lame, etc.), and those who strive hard and fight in the Cause of Allâh with their wealth and their lives. Allâh has preferred in grades those who strive hard and fight with their wealth and their lives above those who sit (at home). Unto each, Allâh has promised good (Paradise), but Allâh has preferred those who strive hard and fight, above those who sit (at home) by a huge reward
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you assume the words 'strive' and 'fight' mean killing people?
> 
> If all traditional, religious Muslims believe they are supposed to kill anyone who is not a Muslim, why, when I have lived in 3 different Muslim countries, did no one try to kill me?  Why were they friendly, kind, helpful, and sociable to a non-believer?  Why are there Christian churches in Muslim countries?  The Bible says to do a lot of things people no longer do.  Contemporary Christians do not do everything the Bible says to do.  If they did, we would all be living an even more fundamental life than modern day Christian fundamentalists.  There are things in the Koran and in the Bible that are no longer relevant to modern people.  Most Muslims are as modern as anyone else.  Muslims are more than 22% of the overall world population. There are billions of them.  Only a tiny fraction of a fraction of them are terrorists or support terrorists.
> 
> Just some 'laws' laid in the Bible that modern Christians do not follow:
> 
> Deuteronomy 17:2-7  Kill anyone with a different religion.
> 
> Deuteronomy 13:5
> Anyone who dreams or prophesizes anything that is against God, or anyone who tries to turn you from God, is to be put to death.
> 
> I Corinthians 11:6:
> So if a woman does not cover her head, she should cut off her hair. If it is a disgrace for a woman to cut off her hair or shave her head, let her cover her own head
> 
> I Corinthians 14:34-35:
> Let your women keep silence in the churches: for it is not permitted unto them to speak; but they are commanded to be under obedience, as also saith the law. And if they will learn any thing, let them ask their husbands at home: for it is a shame for women to speak in the church.
> 
> Leviticus 20:9  Any person who curseth his mother or father, must be killed.
> 
> Leviticus 21:9  If a priest's daughter is a whore, she is to be burnt at the stake.
> 
> Leviticus 24:14-16
> Anyone who curses or blasphemes God, should be stoned to death by the community
> 
> Leviticus 21:17-18
> People who have flat noses, or is blind or lame, cannot go to an altar of God
> 
> Deuteronomy 13:6-10
> If anyone, even your own family suggests worshipping another God, kill them
> 
> 
> As well, modern Muslims, like modern Christians do not follow such extreme guidelines.
Click to expand...


All you have done is show that the difference between the Bible and the Koran is Jesus.  Since there was a huge difference between religious practices before and after the appearance of Jesus, that seems to be pretty self-evident.

If you think that Christians are accepted in the middle east, perhaps a discussion of muslim kindness with a Chaldean or Copt would help your understanding.  

You do know that muslims are burning Christian churches with the Christians inside don't you?   You do know that whatever mercy Christians have had in muslim countries came from despotic dictators like Hosni Mubarak and the Shah of Iran.  

This is going to have to play out to its very bitter, bitter end.


----------



## Maryland

Katzndogz said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maryland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Allah sez in the koran that killing is a requirement for all pious muslims dreaming of entering that whorehouse in the sky called paradise.  You cannot argue with allah.
> 
> Koran 4:95  Not equal are those of the believers who sit (at home), except those who are disabled (by injury or are blind or lame, etc.), and those who strive hard and fight in the Cause of Allâh with their wealth and their lives. Allâh has preferred in grades those who strive hard and fight with their wealth and their lives above those who sit (at home). Unto each, Allâh has promised good (Paradise), but Allâh has preferred those who strive hard and fight, above those who sit (at home) by a huge reward
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you assume the words 'strive' and 'fight' mean killing people?
> 
> If all traditional, religious Muslims believe they are supposed to kill anyone who is not a Muslim, why, when I have lived in 3 different Muslim countries, did no one try to kill me?  Why were they friendly, kind, helpful, and sociable to a non-believer?  Why are there Christian churches in Muslim countries?  The Bible says to do a lot of things people no longer do.  Contemporary Christians do not do everything the Bible says to do.  If they did, we would all be living an even more fundamental life than modern day Christian fundamentalists.  There are things in the Koran and in the Bible that are no longer relevant to modern people.  Most Muslims are as modern as anyone else.  Muslims are more than 22% of the overall world population. There are billions of them.  Only a tiny fraction of a fraction of them are terrorists or support terrorists.
> 
> Just some 'laws' laid in the Bible that modern Christians do not follow:
> 
> Deuteronomy 17:2-7  Kill anyone with a different religion.
> 
> Deuteronomy 13:5
> Anyone who dreams or prophesizes anything that is against God, or anyone who tries to turn you from God, is to be put to death.
> 
> I Corinthians 11:6:
> So if a woman does not cover her head, she should cut off her hair. If it is a disgrace for a woman to cut off her hair or shave her head, let her cover her own head
> 
> I Corinthians 14:34-35:
> Let your women keep silence in the churches: for it is not permitted unto them to speak; but they are commanded to be under obedience, as also saith the law. And if they will learn any thing, let them ask their husbands at home: for it is a shame for women to speak in the church.
> 
> Leviticus 20:9  Any person who curseth his mother or father, must be killed.
> 
> Leviticus 21:9  If a priest's daughter is a whore, she is to be burnt at the stake.
> 
> Leviticus 24:14-16
> Anyone who curses or blasphemes God, should be stoned to death by the community
> 
> Leviticus 21:17-18
> People who have flat noses, or is blind or lame, cannot go to an altar of God
> 
> Deuteronomy 13:6-10
> If anyone, even your own family suggests worshipping another God, kill them
> 
> 
> As well, modern Muslims, like modern Christians do not follow such extreme guidelines.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All you have done is show that the difference between the Bible and the Koran is Jesus.  Since there was a huge difference between religious practices before and after the appearance of Jesus, that seems to be pretty self-evident.
> 
> If you think that Christians are accepted in the middle east, perhaps a discussion of muslim kindness with a Chaldean or Copt would help your understanding.
> 
> You do know that muslims are burning Christian churches with the Christians inside don't you?   You do know that whatever mercy Christians have had in muslim countries came from despotic dictators like Hosni Mubarak and the Shah of Iran.
> 
> This is going to have to play out to its very bitter, bitter end.
Click to expand...


Er, Jesus was Jewish and preached from the Torah.  Maybe, you should try reading the New Testament.


----------



## Esmeralda

Maryland said:


> Torah: Thou Shall Not Murder.
> 
> Koran: Verily, Allâh has purchased of the believers their lives and their properties; for the price that theirs shall be the Paradise. They fight in Allâh's Cause, so they kill (others) and are killed.  And who is truer to his covenant than Allâh? Then rejoice in the bargain which you have concluded. That is the supreme success.



Bible:
Deuteronomy 17:2-7 *Kill* anyone with a different religion. 

Deuteronomy 13:5
Anyone who dreams or prophesizes anything that is against God, or anyone who tries to turn you from God, is to be *put to death*.

Leviticus 20:9 Any person who curseth his mother or father, *must be killed*. 

Leviticus 21:9 If a priest's daughter is a whore, she is to be *burnt at the stake*. 

Leviticus 24:14-16
Anyone who curses or blasphemes God, should be *stoned to death *by the community

Deuteronomy 13:6-10
If anyone, even your own family suggests worshipping another God, *kill them*


----------



## Esmeralda

Maryland said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you assume the words 'strive' and 'fight' mean killing people?
> 
> If all traditional, religious Muslims believe they are supposed to kill anyone who is not a Muslim, why, when I have lived in 3 different Muslim countries, did no one try to kill me?  Why were they friendly, kind, helpful, and sociable to a non-believer?  Why are there Christian churches in Muslim countries?  The Bible says to do a lot of things people no longer do.  Contemporary Christians do not do everything the Bible says to do.  If they did, we would all be living an even more fundamental life than modern day Christian fundamentalists.  There are things in the Koran and in the Bible that are no longer relevant to modern people.  Most Muslims are as modern as anyone else.  Muslims are more than 22% of the overall world population. There are billions of them.  Only a tiny fraction of a fraction of them are terrorists or support terrorists.
> 
> Just some 'laws' laid in the Bible that modern Christians do not follow:
> 
> Deuteronomy 17:2-7  Kill anyone with a different religion.
> 
> Deuteronomy 13:5
> Anyone who dreams or prophesizes anything that is against God, or anyone who tries to turn you from God, is to be put to death.
> 
> I Corinthians 11:6:
> So if a woman does not cover her head, she should cut off her hair. If it is a disgrace for a woman to cut off her hair or shave her head, let her cover her own head
> 
> I Corinthians 14:34-35:
> Let your women keep silence in the churches: for it is not permitted unto them to speak; but they are commanded to be under obedience, as also saith the law. And if they will learn any thing, let them ask their husbands at home: for it is a shame for women to speak in the church.
> 
> Leviticus 20:9  Any person who curseth his mother or father, must be killed.
> 
> Leviticus 21:9  If a priest's daughter is a whore, she is to be burnt at the stake.
> 
> Leviticus 24:14-16
> Anyone who curses or blasphemes God, should be stoned to death by the community
> 
> Leviticus 21:17-18
> People who have flat noses, or is blind or lame, cannot go to an altar of God
> 
> Deuteronomy 13:6-10
> If anyone, even your own family suggests worshipping another God, kill them
> 
> 
> As well, modern Muslims, like modern Christians do not follow such extreme guidelines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All you have done is show that the difference between the Bible and the Koran is Jesus.  Since there was a huge difference between religious practices before and after the appearance of Jesus, that seems to be pretty self-evident.
> 
> If you think that Christians are accepted in the middle east, perhaps a discussion of muslim kindness with a Chaldean or Copt would help your understanding.
> 
> You do know that muslims are burning Christian churches with the Christians inside don't you?   You do know that whatever mercy Christians have had in muslim countries came from despotic dictators like Hosni Mubarak and the Shah of Iran.
> 
> This is going to have to play out to its very bitter, bitter end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Er, Jesus was Jewish and preached from the Torah.  Maybe, you should try reading the New Testament.
Click to expand...


So, now, as a Christian,  you discount entirely the Old Testament?  Interesting.


----------



## Maryland

Founding Father of the United States of America John Adams 


> I will insist that the Hebrews have done more to civilize men than any other nation. If I were an atheist, and believed in blind eternal fate, I should still believe that fate had ordained the Jews to be the most essential instrument for civilizing the nations. If I were an atheist of the other sect, who believe or pretend to believe that all is ordered by chance, I should believe that chance had ordered the Jews to preserve and propagate to all mankind the doctrine of a supreme, intelligent, wise, almighty sovereign of the universe, which I believe to be the great essential principle of all morality, and consequently of all civilization
> Roots Of American Order: Russell Kirk, Forrest McDonald: 9781882926992: Amazon.com: Books


 
United States President John Quincy Adams


> The precept of the koran is perpetual war against all who deny that Mahomet is the prophet of God. The vanquished may purchase their lives, by the payment of tribute; the victorious may be appeased by a false and delusive promise of peace; and the faithful follower of the prophet, may submit to the imperious necessities of defeat: but the command to propagate the Moslem creed by the sword is always obligatory, when it can be made effective. The commands of the prophet may be performed alike, by fraud, or by force Memoir of the life of John Quincy Adams.: Josiah Quincy: 9781240038398: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## Maryland

Esmeralda said:


> Maryland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> All you have done is show that the difference between the Bible and the Koran is Jesus.  Since there was a huge difference between religious practices before and after the appearance of Jesus, that seems to be pretty self-evident.
> 
> If you think that Christians are accepted in the middle east, perhaps a discussion of muslim kindness with a Chaldean or Copt would help your understanding.
> 
> You do know that muslims are burning Christian churches with the Christians inside don't you?   You do know that whatever mercy Christians have had in muslim countries came from despotic dictators like Hosni Mubarak and the Shah of Iran.
> 
> This is going to have to play out to its very bitter, bitter end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Er, Jesus was Jewish and preached from the Torah.  Maybe, you should try reading the New Testament.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, now, as a Christian,  you discount entirely the Old Testament?  Interesting.
Click to expand...


The "Old Testament" constitutes 75% of the New Testament.  Maybe, open one?


----------



## Samson

American_Jihad said:


> 07/01/2011
> 
> LONDON - The number of Muslim converts in Britain has almost doubled in ten years with an estimated 5,200 men and women adopting Islam last year alone, according to a study by the think tank Faith Matters. The study found that nearly two-thirds of the converts were women and over 70 per cent were white. The average age at conversion was 27.
> - The current figure for converts to Islam in England and Wales could be anything between 90,000 to 100,000 people, (based on a survey of mosques and the 2001 census figures for England and Wales and Scotland),
> 
> - *That media representations of converts to Islam are negative and a survey undertaken for this report into media representation of converts found that 60.9% of stories linked the convert to terrorism and 15% linked the convert to fundamentalism. These negative portrayals are deeply problematic and further paint a negative picture of a vibrant community driven by social justice*,
> IslamOnline, Islamic News, Islamic Finance and Business - Women lead increase in UK converts to Islam




I'm really not surprised that a small number (3,500/yr) women would follow their husbands religious beliefs, especially Muslim men who demand the conversion opposed to, say, catholics.

The more interesting issue is the theme that "negative portrayals are deeply problematic and further paint a negative picture of a vibrant community driven by social justice."

Frankly, I suggest we imagine the situation was reversed.

1. Christian fundamentalists bomb buses in Mecca.

2. Christian men in Medina marry 3,500 Arab women in a year.

I'm more than certain that this scenario would result in more than "negative protrayals that are deeply problematic."


----------



## Esmeralda

Katzndogz said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maryland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Allah sez in the koran that killing is a requirement for all pious muslims dreaming of entering that whorehouse in the sky called paradise.  You cannot argue with allah.
> 
> Koran 4:95  Not equal are those of the believers who sit (at home), except those who are disabled (by injury or are blind or lame, etc.), and those who strive hard and fight in the Cause of Allâh with their wealth and their lives. Allâh has preferred in grades those who strive hard and fight with their wealth and their lives above those who sit (at home). Unto each, Allâh has promised good (Paradise), but Allâh has preferred those who strive hard and fight, above those who sit (at home) by a huge reward
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you assume the words 'strive' and 'fight' mean killing people?
> 
> If all traditional, religious Muslims believe they are supposed to kill anyone who is not a Muslim, why, when I have lived in 3 different Muslim countries, did no one try to kill me?  Why were they friendly, kind, helpful, and sociable to a non-believer?  Why are there Christian churches in Muslim countries?  The Bible says to do a lot of things people no longer do.  Contemporary Christians do not do everything the Bible says to do.  If they did, we would all be living an even more fundamental life than modern day Christian fundamentalists.  There are things in the Koran and in the Bible that are no longer relevant to modern people.  Most Muslims are as modern as anyone else.  Muslims are more than 22% of the overall world population. There are billions of them.  Only a tiny fraction of a fraction of them are terrorists or support terrorists.
> 
> Just some 'laws' laid in the Bible that modern Christians do not follow:
> 
> Deuteronomy 17:2-7  Kill anyone with a different religion.
> 
> Deuteronomy 13:5
> Anyone who dreams or prophesizes anything that is against God, or anyone who tries to turn you from God, is to be put to death.
> 
> I Corinthians 11:6:
> So if a woman does not cover her head, she should cut off her hair. If it is a disgrace for a woman to cut off her hair or shave her head, let her cover her own head
> 
> I Corinthians 14:34-35:
> Let your women keep silence in the churches: for it is not permitted unto them to speak; but they are commanded to be under obedience, as also saith the law. And if they will learn any thing, let them ask their husbands at home: for it is a shame for women to speak in the church.
> 
> Leviticus 20:9  Any person who curseth his mother or father, must be killed.
> 
> Leviticus 21:9  If a priest's daughter is a whore, she is to be burnt at the stake.
> 
> Leviticus 24:14-16
> Anyone who curses or blasphemes God, should be stoned to death by the community
> 
> Leviticus 21:17-18
> People who have flat noses, or is blind or lame, cannot go to an altar of God
> 
> Deuteronomy 13:6-10
> If anyone, even your own family suggests worshipping another God, kill them
> 
> 
> As well, modern Muslims, like modern Christians do not follow such extreme guidelines.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All you have done is show that the difference between the Bible and the Koran is Jesus.  Since there was a huge difference between religious practices before and after the appearance of Jesus, that seems to be pretty self-evident.
> 
> If you think that Christians are accepted in the middle east, perhaps a discussion of muslim kindness with a Chaldean or Copt would help your understanding.
> 
> You do know that muslims are burning Christian churches with the Christians inside don't you?   You do know that whatever mercy Christians have had in muslim countries came from despotic dictators like Hosni Mubarak and the Shah of Iran.
> 
> This is going to have to play out to its very bitter, bitter end.
Click to expand...


I know that I have lived in 3 Muslim countries.  I know I have lived and worked side by side with hundreds of Muslims in peace and harmony. I know that there are Christian churches in those countries. I know no one was burning them and definitely not with people inside. I know that I and hundreds of thousand of other Westerners and Christians are accepted in Muslim societies. What you know are bits and pieces in various places of instability where bad things are happening. Muslims are 22% of the entire world population.  If what you describe were happening in 22% of the world population, you might have a point: but it isn't.  It is miniscule to the overall picture.  You are very, very, very ignorant of the wider world.  You only know what your TV tells you.  You are not well informed, well read, or well traveled.


----------



## Maryland

Esmeralda said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you assume the words 'strive' and 'fight' mean killing people?
> 
> If all traditional, religious Muslims believe they are supposed to kill anyone who is not a Muslim, why, when I have lived in 3 different Muslim countries, did no one try to kill me?  Why were they friendly, kind, helpful, and sociable to a non-believer?  Why are there Christian churches in Muslim countries?  The Bible says to do a lot of things people no longer do.  Contemporary Christians do not do everything the Bible says to do.  If they did, we would all be living an even more fundamental life than modern day Christian fundamentalists.  There are things in the Koran and in the Bible that are no longer relevant to modern people.  Most Muslims are as modern as anyone else.  Muslims are more than 22% of the overall world population. There are billions of them.  Only a tiny fraction of a fraction of them are terrorists or support terrorists.
> 
> Just some 'laws' laid in the Bible that modern Christians do not follow:
> 
> Deuteronomy 17:2-7  Kill anyone with a different religion.
> 
> Deuteronomy 13:5
> Anyone who dreams or prophesizes anything that is against God, or anyone who tries to turn you from God, is to be put to death.
> 
> I Corinthians 11:6:
> So if a woman does not cover her head, she should cut off her hair. If it is a disgrace for a woman to cut off her hair or shave her head, let her cover her own head
> 
> I Corinthians 14:34-35:
> Let your women keep silence in the churches: for it is not permitted unto them to speak; but they are commanded to be under obedience, as also saith the law. And if they will learn any thing, let them ask their husbands at home: for it is a shame for women to speak in the church.
> 
> Leviticus 20:9  Any person who curseth his mother or father, must be killed.
> 
> Leviticus 21:9  If a priest's daughter is a whore, she is to be burnt at the stake.
> 
> Leviticus 24:14-16
> Anyone who curses or blasphemes God, should be stoned to death by the community
> 
> Leviticus 21:17-18
> People who have flat noses, or is blind or lame, cannot go to an altar of God
> 
> Deuteronomy 13:6-10
> If anyone, even your own family suggests worshipping another God, kill them
> 
> 
> As well, modern Muslims, like modern Christians do not follow such extreme guidelines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All you have done is show that the difference between the Bible and the Koran is Jesus.  Since there was a huge difference between religious practices before and after the appearance of Jesus, that seems to be pretty self-evident.
> 
> If you think that Christians are accepted in the middle east, perhaps a discussion of muslim kindness with a Chaldean or Copt would help your understanding.
> 
> You do know that muslims are burning Christian churches with the Christians inside don't you?   You do know that whatever mercy Christians have had in muslim countries came from despotic dictators like Hosni Mubarak and the Shah of Iran.
> 
> This is going to have to play out to its very bitter, bitter end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know that I have lived in 3 Muslim countries.  I know I have lived and worked side by side with hundreds of Muslims in peace and harmony. I know that there are Christian churches in those countries. I know no one was burning them and definitely not with people inside. I know that I and hundreds of thousand of other Westerners and Christians are accepted in Muslim societies. What you know are bits and pieces in various places of instability where bad things are happening. Muslims are 22% of the entire world population.  If what you describe were happening in 22% of the world population, you might have a point: but it isn't.  It is miniscule to the overall picture.  You are very, very, very ignorant of the wider world.  You only know what your TV tells you.  You are not well informed, well read, or well traveled.
Click to expand...


Will muslimahs embrace islam after being beaten for disobeying as the koran requires?


----------



## Katzndogz

Maryland said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you assume the words 'strive' and 'fight' mean killing people?
> 
> If all traditional, religious Muslims believe they are supposed to kill anyone who is not a Muslim, why, when I have lived in 3 different Muslim countries, did no one try to kill me?  Why were they friendly, kind, helpful, and sociable to a non-believer?  Why are there Christian churches in Muslim countries?  The Bible says to do a lot of things people no longer do.  Contemporary Christians do not do everything the Bible says to do.  If they did, we would all be living an even more fundamental life than modern day Christian fundamentalists.  There are things in the Koran and in the Bible that are no longer relevant to modern people.  Most Muslims are as modern as anyone else.  Muslims are more than 22% of the overall world population. There are billions of them.  Only a tiny fraction of a fraction of them are terrorists or support terrorists.
> 
> Just some 'laws' laid in the Bible that modern Christians do not follow:
> 
> Deuteronomy 17:2-7  Kill anyone with a different religion.
> 
> Deuteronomy 13:5
> Anyone who dreams or prophesizes anything that is against God, or anyone who tries to turn you from God, is to be put to death.
> 
> I Corinthians 11:6:
> So if a woman does not cover her head, she should cut off her hair. If it is a disgrace for a woman to cut off her hair or shave her head, let her cover her own head
> 
> I Corinthians 14:34-35:
> Let your women keep silence in the churches: for it is not permitted unto them to speak; but they are commanded to be under obedience, as also saith the law. And if they will learn any thing, let them ask their husbands at home: for it is a shame for women to speak in the church.
> 
> Leviticus 20:9  Any person who curseth his mother or father, must be killed.
> 
> Leviticus 21:9  If a priest's daughter is a whore, she is to be burnt at the stake.
> 
> Leviticus 24:14-16
> Anyone who curses or blasphemes God, should be stoned to death by the community
> 
> Leviticus 21:17-18
> People who have flat noses, or is blind or lame, cannot go to an altar of God
> 
> Deuteronomy 13:6-10
> If anyone, even your own family suggests worshipping another God, kill them
> 
> 
> As well, modern Muslims, like modern Christians do not follow such extreme guidelines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All you have done is show that the difference between the Bible and the Koran is Jesus.  Since there was a huge difference between religious practices before and after the appearance of Jesus, that seems to be pretty self-evident.
> 
> If you think that Christians are accepted in the middle east, perhaps a discussion of muslim kindness with a Chaldean or Copt would help your understanding.
> 
> You do know that muslims are burning Christian churches with the Christians inside don't you?   You do know that whatever mercy Christians have had in muslim countries came from despotic dictators like Hosni Mubarak and the Shah of Iran.
> 
> This is going to have to play out to its very bitter, bitter end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Er, Jesus was Jewish and preached from the Torah.  Maybe, you should try reading the New Testament.
Click to expand...


I hate to break it to you, but there was no such thing as Christianity before Jesus.  If we did not have a New Testament, there would be very little difference between the Bible and the Koran.   That's why liberals always use the Old Testament to prove whatever point they want to make.   They cannot include the teachings of Jesus, which was the beginnings of Christianity.   Jesus did not preach from the Torah and he never converted anyone to Judaism.  He came to be a new law.  In fact, he repudiated the old law by saying None can come to the Father except through me.

Liberals just can't bring themselves to speak the name of Jesus.  It destroys them.


----------



## Maryland

Katzndogz said:


> Maryland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> All you have done is show that the difference between the Bible and the Koran is Jesus.  Since there was a huge difference between religious practices before and after the appearance of Jesus, that seems to be pretty self-evident.
> 
> If you think that Christians are accepted in the middle east, perhaps a discussion of muslim kindness with a Chaldean or Copt would help your understanding.
> 
> You do know that muslims are burning Christian churches with the Christians inside don't you?   You do know that whatever mercy Christians have had in muslim countries came from despotic dictators like Hosni Mubarak and the Shah of Iran.
> 
> This is going to have to play out to its very bitter, bitter end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Er, Jesus was Jewish and preached from the Torah.  Maybe, you should try reading the New Testament.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hate to break it to you, but there was no such thing as Christianity before Jesus.  If we did not have a New Testament, there would be very little difference between the Bible and the Koran.   That's why liberals always use the Old Testament to prove whatever point they want to make.   They cannot include the teachings of Jesus, which was the beginnings of Christianity.   Jesus did not preach from the Torah and he never converted anyone to Judaism.  He came to be a new law.  In fact, he repudiated the old law by saying None can come to the Father except through me.
> 
> Liberals just can't bring themselves to speak the name of Jesus.  It destroys them.
Click to expand...


The Hebrew Bible first wrote Love Thy Neighbor As Thyself.  The Christians just plagiarized it.


----------



## Esmeralda

Maryland said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> All you have done is show that the difference between the Bible and the Koran is Jesus.  Since there was a huge difference between religious practices before and after the appearance of Jesus, that seems to be pretty self-evident.
> 
> If you think that Christians are accepted in the middle east, perhaps a discussion of muslim kindness with a Chaldean or Copt would help your understanding.
> 
> You do know that muslims are burning Christian churches with the Christians inside don't you?   You do know that whatever mercy Christians have had in muslim countries came from despotic dictators like Hosni Mubarak and the Shah of Iran.
> 
> This is going to have to play out to its very bitter, bitter end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know that I have lived in 3 Muslim countries.  I know I have lived and worked side by side with hundreds of Muslims in peace and harmony. I know that there are Christian churches in those countries. I know no one was burning them and definitely not with people inside. I know that I and hundreds of thousand of other Westerners and Christians are accepted in Muslim societies. What you know are bits and pieces in various places of instability where bad things are happening. Muslims are 22% of the entire world population.  If what you describe were happening in 22% of the world population, you might have a point: but it isn't.  It is miniscule to the overall picture.  You are very, very, very ignorant of the wider world.  You only know what your TV tells you.  You are not well informed, well read, or well traveled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Will muslimahs embrace islam after being beaten for disobeying as the koran requires?
Click to expand...


----------



## Esmeralda

Katzndogz said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bingo.  There we have it.  The right answer.  Especially since these liberals have already rejected Christianity.
> 
> Liberalism is what made John Walker Lindh.  Raised in a wealthy liberal home he went looking for structure and values.    He became a muslim.  That's half the story.  It was when his father came home in a dress and announced that he was leaving the family for a man that Johnny became a terrorist.   The same thing with Adam Ghadan.  He came from an upper middle class liberal home in Orange County.   Two liberal California boys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are blaming extremists and fundamentalist Islam, not to mention terrorism, on liberal social perspectives and lifestyle in the US.
> 
> OMG you need to get a healthy grip on reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It just turns out to be true.  When individuals become horrified at liberalism, the denigration of Christianity leaves ex liberals almost no place to go.    That's what has driven conversion in France, England and Sweden.   Conversion is led first by women.  Which was the original subject of this topic.
Click to expand...


Absolute, total, unmitigated nonsense


----------



## Maryland

Esmeralda said:


> Maryland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know that I have lived in 3 Muslim countries.  I know I have lived and worked side by side with hundreds of Muslims in peace and harmony. I know that there are Christian churches in those countries. I know no one was burning them and definitely not with people inside. I know that I and hundreds of thousand of other Westerners and Christians are accepted in Muslim societies. What you know are bits and pieces in various places of instability where bad things are happening. Muslims are 22% of the entire world population.  If what you describe were happening in 22% of the world population, you might have a point: but it isn't.  It is miniscule to the overall picture.  You are very, very, very ignorant of the wider world.  You only know what your TV tells you.  You are not well informed, well read, or well traveled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will muslimahs embrace islam after being beaten for disobeying as the koran requires?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Islam, the religion of wife-beating.

Koran 4:34  Men are the protectors and maintainers of women, because Allah has given the one more (strength) than the other, and because they support them from their means. Therefore the righteous women are devoutly obedient, and guard in (the husband's) absence what Allah would have them guard. As to those women on whose part ye fear disloyalty and ill-conduct, admonish them (first), (Next), refuse to share their beds, (And last) *beat them *(lightly); but if they return to obedience, seek not against them Means (of annoyance): For Allah is Most High, great (above you all).


----------



## Jos

> And if a man smite his servant, or his maid, with a rod, and he die under his hand; he shall be surely punished. Notwithstanding, if he continue a day or two, he shall not be punished: for he is his money.&#8221; (Exodus 21:20 KJV)


.


----------



## Maryland

Torah: Honor Thy Father And Thy Mother

Koran: Honor Kill Thy Father And Mother


----------



## Jos

JStone,Marc39,Warraq, longjohnnebel, beamargaret28, dothenalabama,mitch40,marcbalt,Maryland?


----------



## Ancient lion

Great news !


----------



## Ancient lion

Maryland said:


> Islam, the religion of wife-beating.
> 
> Koran 4:34  Men are the protectors and maintainers of women, because Allah has given the one more (strength) than the other, and because they support them from their means. Therefore the righteous women are devoutly obedient, and guard in (the husband's) absence what Allah would have them guard. As to those women on whose part ye fear disloyalty and ill-conduct, admonish them (first), (Next), refuse to share their beds, (And last) *beat them *(lightly); but if they return to obedience, seek not against them Means (of annoyance): For Allah is Most High, great (above you all).



Have fun 
Comparative Religion: Take care of your wife


----------



## Maryland

Ancient lion said:


> Maryland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Islam, the religion of wife-beating.
> 
> Koran 4:34  Men are the protectors and maintainers of women, because Allah has given the one more (strength) than the other, and because they support them from their means. Therefore the righteous women are devoutly obedient, and guard in (the husband's) absence what Allah would have them guard. As to those women on whose part ye fear disloyalty and ill-conduct, admonish them (first), (Next), refuse to share their beds, (And last) *beat them *(lightly); but if they return to obedience, seek not against them Means (of annoyance): For Allah is Most High, great (above you all).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have fun
> Comparative Religion: Take care of your wife
Click to expand...


A blog is not really a reliable source for religious scholarship, eh?


----------



## Maryland

Ancient lion said:


> Great news !



When they are honor killed by their husbands, that won't be such great news.  Islam, the religion of death


----------



## High_Gravity

Ancient lion said:


> Great news !



The only good part about it is there will be more English women cooking kababs and shawarmas in the kitchen.


----------



## Maryland

High_Gravity said:


> Ancient lion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great news !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only good part about it is there will be more English women cooking kababs and shawarmas in the kitchen.
Click to expand...


Another good part is seeing the Queen in a burka


----------



## High_Gravity

Maryland said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ancient lion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great news !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only good part about it is there will be more English women cooking kababs and shawarmas in the kitchen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another good part is seeing the Queen in a burka
Click to expand...


Isn't she being fitted for one at Harrodds?


----------



## Jos

She's in hospital with the shits, probably from a dodgy kebab


----------



## YoungRepublican

Ah yes freedom of religon is so often forgot when it is not your religion. Who cares what women in England are doing with their personal faith based decisions? Even if, and that is a huge if, these women are joining suspect groups, it is the group that should be looked at, not their religions.


----------



## blackcherry

You Hilly Billy American boys unwittingly produce the most hilarious threads once you start talking about subjects you have no personal knowledge of .
America the home  of Violence and the murdering gun and with over 100 million in or at near poverty  starts pretending that other countries have problems . Hilarious 
Delusion and denial , methinks .


----------



## High_Gravity

blackcherry said:


> You Hilly Billy American boys unwittingly produce the most hilarious threads once you start talking about subjects you have no personal knowledge of .
> America the home  of Violence and the murdering gun and with over 100 million in or at near poverty  starts pretending that other countries have problems . Hilarious
> Delusion and denial , methinks .



Yeah right asshole, than tell your country men to stop coming here to mop floors and drive taxis.


----------



## blackcherry

High_Gravity said:


> blackcherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> You Hilly Billy American boys unwittingly produce the most hilarious threads once you start talking about subjects you have no personal knowledge of .
> America the home  of Violence and the murdering gun and with over 100 million in or at near poverty  starts pretending that other countries have problems . Hilarious
> Delusion and denial , methinks .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah right asshole, than tell your country men to stop coming here to mop floors and drive taxis.
Click to expand...


A real Hilly Billy Boy , no less .
You seem like a good advert for falling American educational standards .


----------



## High_Gravity

blackcherry said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackcherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> You Hilly Billy American boys unwittingly produce the most hilarious threads once you start talking about subjects you have no personal knowledge of .
> America the home  of Violence and the murdering gun and with over 100 million in or at near poverty  starts pretending that other countries have problems . Hilarious
> Delusion and denial , methinks .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah right asshole, than tell your country men to stop coming here to mop floors and drive taxis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A real Hilly Billy Boy , no less .
> You seem like a good advert for falling American educational standards .
Click to expand...


Hey my Cheese steak and fries are cold abu, snap to it and warm that shit up. I want a Cherry Slushy too.


----------



## American_Jihad

blackcherry said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackcherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> You Hilly Billy American boys unwittingly produce the most hilarious threads once you start talking about subjects you have no personal knowledge of .
> America the home  of Violence and the murdering gun and with over 100 million in or at near poverty  starts pretending that other countries have problems . Hilarious
> Delusion and denial , methinks .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah right asshole, than tell your country men to stop coming here to mop floors and drive taxis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A real Hilly Billy Boy , no less .
> You seem like a good advert for falling American educational standards .
Click to expand...


Said the goat pimp from pakistan...


----------



## blackcherry

American_Jihad said:


> blackcherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah right asshole, than tell your country men to stop coming here to mop floors and drive taxis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A real Hilly Billy Boy , no less .
> You seem like a good advert for falling American educational standards .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> QUOTE from someone living in Hilly Billy land ==========.Said the goat pimp from pakistan.QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever considered joining  the American Army . They are a bunch of consistent losers and I guess you will feel at home .
Click to expand...


----------



## American_Jihad

blackcherry said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackcherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> A real Hilly Billy Boy , no less .
> You seem like a good advert for falling American educational standards .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE from someone living in Hilly Billy land ==========.Said the goat pimp from pakistan.QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever considered joining  the American Army . They are a bunch of consistent losers and I guess you will feel at home .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey stupid, you can't do a quote right. As time goes on you'll be talking to yo-self...
> &#1608;&#1583;&#1575;&#1593;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1575;&#1587;&#1585;
Click to expand...


----------



## blackcherry

American_Jihad said:


> blackcherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE from someone living in Hilly Billy land ==========.Said the goat pimp from pakistan.QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever considered joining  the American Army . They are a bunch of consistent losers and I guess you will feel at home .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, you can't do a quote right. As time goes on you'll be talking to yo-self...&#1608;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey , Hilly Billy boy , I comment on the parts I isolate when I post . Or those that I choose to highlight.
> These new and sophisticated ideas will reach your part of the Hilly Billy culture sometime soon .
> Ay job openings yet?
Click to expand...


----------



## High_Gravity

blackcherry said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackcherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, you can't do a quote right. As time goes on you'll be talking to yo-self...&#1608;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey , Hilly Billy boy , I comment on the parts I isolate when I post . Or those that I choose to highlight.
> These new and sophisticated ideas will reach your part of the Hilly Billy culture sometime soon .
> Ay job openings yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Make me a shawarma and shut the fuck up abu.
Click to expand...


----------



## blackcherry

High_Gravity said:


> blackcherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey , Hilly Billy boy , I comment on the parts I isolate when I post . Or those that I choose to highlight.
> These new and sophisticated ideas will reach your part of the Hilly Billy culture sometime soon .
> Ay job openings yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make me a shawarma and shut the fuck up abu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I applaud immigrants for coming to this site and I am sure things will get better once your English and general comprehension improves.
> Increase your vocabulary and a whole new world will open for you  .
Click to expand...


----------



## High_Gravity

blackcherry said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackcherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Make me a shawarma and shut the fuck up abu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I applaud immigrants for coming to this site and I am sure things will get better once your English and general comprehension improves.
> Increase your vocabulary and a whole new world will open for you  .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blah blah blah hurry up with that shawarma, I want fries with that and some hummus too.
Click to expand...


----------



## blackcherry

High_Gravity said:


> blackcherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I applaud immigrants for coming to this site and I am sure things will get better once your English and general comprehension improves.
> Increase your vocabulary and a whole new world will open for you  .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blah blah blah hurry up with that shawarma, I want fries with that and some hummus too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice to welcome a Lebanese to the developed world , though America  as an adopted country rather than Europe ,  was a bad blunder .
> You should change your diet to a more southern European style . The one thing Lebanese and Americans do have in common is that so many are morbidly obese.
> Presumably this Blah , Blah is part of your National anthem .
Click to expand...


----------



## High_Gravity

blackcherry said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackcherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blah blah blah hurry up with that shawarma, I want fries with that and some hummus too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to welcome a Lebanese to the developed world , though America  as an adopted country rather than Europe ,  was a bad blunder .
> You should change your diet to a more southern European style . The one thing Lebanese and Americans do have in common is that so many are morbidly obese.
> Presumably this Blah , Blah is part of your National anthem .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That shawarma tasted like garbage, where is your manager you punk faggot?
Click to expand...


----------



## blackcherry

High_Gravity said:


> blackcherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to welcome a Lebanese to the developed world , though America  as an adopted country rather than Europe ,  was a bad blunder .
> You should change your diet to a more southern European style . The one thing Lebanese and Americans do have in common is that so many are morbidly obese.
> Presumably this Blah , Blah is part of your National anthem .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That shawarma tasted like garbage, where is your manager you punk faggot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that a Somalian dialect?
> Have you chatted about your Anger Management problem ?
Click to expand...


----------



## High_Gravity

blackcherry said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackcherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> That shawarma tasted like garbage, where is your manager you punk faggot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a Somalian dialect?
> Have you chatted about your Anger Management problem ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No faggot.
Click to expand...


----------



## GHook93

Correction in red



editec said:


> Women making the change for the love and obedience of their men, I suspect.



Just don't let these new white Muslims go back to their progress roots, because their "man" will whip them like a dog or honor kill them like a pig!


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> Correction in red
> 
> 
> 
> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> Women making the change for the love and obedience of their men, I suspect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just don't let these new white Muslims go back to their progress roots, because their "man" will whip them like a dog or honor kill them like a pig!
Click to expand...


Converts usually nose dive right into the religion, I don't think there will be any issues. They are following the Islamic life style because they want to, nobody is forcing them.


----------



## GHook93

Sunni Man said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I work for a muslim company that is based in London.  All of my associates are muslim, very progressive muslims as a point to make.  The women are not treated with cruelty, nor are they oppressed.   They are very european as you would expect from someone raised in London.  The more fundamentalist the muslim is, the more the women will be treated with cruelty and oppression.  The trend is toward muslim fundamentalism.    In Paris there are areas that are as fully oppressive as anything found in Afghanistan.  Same thing for London and Malmo.   These aren't recently arrived immigrants just getting used to multiculturalism.  The most fundamental were born in these countries.  Raised in these countries.  In the United States the effect is felt in *Lewiston, Maine* and Dearborn Michigan.
> 
> 
> 
> I seriously doubt that you have ever ben to Lewiston, Maine......I have.
> 
> It's just a small town that was dying a slow death due to unemployment and closing businesses.
> 
> After a large amount of Somali refugees were relocated there. The town has been reinvigorated and many businesses have opened.
> 
> The somali people have actively participated in the local government and the town's tax base has dramatically increased.
> 
> Also, a state junior college as open an auxiliary campus for the community; for both muslims and non muslims.
> 
> Isn't Lewiston, Maine an example of what America's supposed to be about??...........
Click to expand...


Your so full of shit, just like your army service! Your dishonesty has no bounds. To even say the Somalis have had even a little positive effect on Lewiston, ME or the MINNESOTA communities they are destroying is a HUGE lie or you're the most clueless man alive.

They are bankrupting the city and state with welfare dollars, providing nothing backin the way of revenue, they bring a steady stream of crime with them (increasing the demand for police protection) and their radical Islamic views are threatening all the native non-muslims in the community!

They have been nothing but disasterous for Lewiston!




> The Great Somali Welfare Hunt | The American Conservative
> Moreover, Somalis soon learned that welfare benefits and public housing were more generous and better elsewhere, especially in New England. By February 2001, they had discovered Lewiston, and the influx began. The numbers of those arriving accelerated last summer, exceeding 100 a month. Although it is difficult to get an exact fix on the figures, it seems that more than half of all Somalis in Lewiston are on the dole. Welfare spending has more than doubled since their arrival.
> 
> One of the Somalis who has a job is Abdiaziz Ali, a 31-year-old father of five who arrived in Lewiston last year. Ali is a welfare caseworker. He greets new arrivals, puts them on welfare, and finds them housing. He is happy to be in Lewiston, where benefits are substantial, schools good, and crime low. He himself was robbed twice by local blacks in Atlanta.
> 
> Mohammed Maye, the president of the African Community and Refugee Center in Clarkston, has a map of Lewiston on the wall of his office. Go to Maine, he advises Somalis. He has recently opened a second office in Lewiston. Abdullahi Abdullahi, the president of the Somali Community Development Organization in Clarkston, tells Somalis that, unlike Georgia, Maine has terribly cold winters, but the welfare system is better. Better for sure. Lewiston provides welfare to anyone in need, and the state picks up half the tab. Recipients are allowed a generous five years of assistance before benefits are terminated, and, even at that point, extensions are not difficult to obtain. Single parents can stay on welfare and go to college. Public housing is also available, although, because of the influx of Somalis, there is now a waiting list. More than a third of the apartments at Hillview, Lewistons largest public housing project, are occupied by Somalis, many of them single mothers with large broods of children. The fathers are unaccounted for or still in Georgia or Africa. Those who are unable to obtain public housing are eligible for Section 8 vouchers, which the federal government provides to subsidize rental of private housing.
> 
> Just where all the Somalis will eventually be employed is a mystery.


----------



## GHook93

Katzndogz said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I work for a muslim company that is based in London.  All of my associates are muslim, very progressive muslims as a point to make.  The women are not treated with cruelty, nor are they oppressed.   They are very european as you would expect from someone raised in London.  The more fundamentalist the muslim is, the more the women will be treated with cruelty and oppression.  The trend is toward muslim fundamentalism.    In Paris there are areas that are as fully oppressive as anything found in Afghanistan.  Same thing for London and Malmo.   These aren't recently arrived immigrants just getting used to multiculturalism.  The most fundamental were born in these countries.  Raised in these countries.  In the United States the effect is felt in *Lewiston, Maine* and Dearborn Michigan.
> 
> 
> 
> I seriously doubt that you have ever ben to Lewiston, Maine......I have.
> 
> It's just a small town that was dying a slow death due to unemployment and closing businesses.
> 
> After a large amount of Somali refugees were relocated there. The town has been reinvigorated and many businesses have opened.
> 
> The somali people have actively participated in the local government and the town's tax base has dramatically increased.
> 
> Also, a state junior college as open an auxiliary campus for the community; for both muslims and non muslims.
> 
> Isn't Lewiston, Maine an example of what America's supposed to be about??...........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never heard of Lewiston Maine until I was in an airport waiting for my plane and struck up a conversation with a man from Lewiston, who started talking about the absolute misery the somalie immigrants brought to the residents.  Now I expect you, as a muslim, would support the islamification of this small American town.  However, you should be aware that the Americans who live there don't.
Click to expand...


It's not just the islamification, it's the bankrupting of the town. 90% of the somalis are on welfare and section 8. Those are state budgets items, but they reduce money the state sends to town. The schools, roads, hospitals and other essential public services have suffered enormously! Only a liar could say they have a positive effect on the community!

And Sunni has been caught in lie after lie before, he hasn't been to Lewiston!


----------



## GHook93

Sunni Man said:


> Lewiston is the second-largest city in the state. The population was 36,592 at the 2010 census.
> 
> Somali's are 10% of the towns population.........



10% of the population, 95% of the welfare receptients, 92% of the criminals and 100% of the problem!


----------



## Swagger

When did all these Somalis begin arriving in America?


----------



## High_Gravity

Swagger said:


> When did all these Somalis begin arriving in America?



I think after the initial famine back in the 90s, but they have been coming ever since.


----------



## Swagger

High_Gravity said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> When did all these Somalis begin arriving in America?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think after the initial famine back in the 90s, but they have been coming ever since.
Click to expand...


I thought as much: relying on sympathy to gain access to the trough instead of marketable skills. They've done exactly the same in London, and they're equally parasitic.


----------



## American_Jihad

Swagger said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> When did all these Somalis begin arriving in America?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think after the initial famine back in the 90s, but they have been coming ever since.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought as much: relying on sympathy to gain access to the trough instead of marketable skills. They've done exactly the same in London, and they're equally parasitic.
Click to expand...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lAD6Obi7Cag]Dire Straits - Money For Nothing music video (Good quality, all countries) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## blackcherry

High_Gravity said:


> blackcherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a Somalian dialect?
> Have you chatted about your Anger Management problem ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No faggot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well  , off you go and sort out your problems . Then write us a blog telling how an Englishman changed your life for the better .
> Your country may be engulfed by poverty and violence but there is always hope , faith  and charity from Team GB
Click to expand...


----------



## Unkotare

Swagger said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> When did all these Somalis begin arriving in America?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think after the initial famine back in the 90s, but they have been coming ever since.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought as much: relying on sympathy to gain access to the trough instead of marketable skills. They've done exactly the same in London, and they're equally parasitic.
Click to expand...



Ah yes, a clever ploy to spend most of their lives in a refugee camp, more likely than not to die from disease, malnutrition, or violence just so they could apply for asylum and get their hands on some of that sweet, sweet government cheese. Oldest trick in the book.


----------



## Beria

Never mind Londonistan and the muzzies, it will soon be time for Trooping of the Colour !


----------

